# How to set a trim, puppy pants



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's adorable! I hope someone else can give you some insight but I like what you've done.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

hello becky.... its emily with todd the parti poo we friends on facebook, 

little roxie looks so cute. 

ill add some pics of todd wheni first tryed to put him in the puppy pants he now in a summer cut... coat change hell lol


i cheated and use the whal comb attachments on him but i was told only scissor hope the pics help to see where the lines are..


----------

